# Nissan bluebird Le Grand 1996 model Automatic Transmission user manual



## Tango_T50 (Oct 29, 2010)

Guys I'm new here. Hi everyone!

I'm looking from the User Manual for:

*"Nissan Bluebird Le Grand 1996 model Automatic Transmission user manual"*


























I really need it. If anyone out there has it, please I need your help. It would be really nice and helpful if you provide the download link. I'm looking for the PDF Format. However since I tried googling but no success, any format will do!

Or if I'm in the wrong section, please help direct me to the right one. Thanks

Thanks guys!


----------

